# Fish are biting



## rkunsaw (Oct 21, 2017)

I caught 3 bass and 2 crappie yesterday


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum. Do you fry them or bake them?


----------



## terry123 (Oct 21, 2017)

Love to fish for bass.  Eating them fried or baked is a treat!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2017)

:goodjob:   Larry


----------

